# Mahlkonig Vario for Aeropress



## Corvid (Aug 7, 2014)

I would appreciate some suggestions for the settings on my Mahlkonig Vario grinder that would suit an Aeropress? Thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How long do you want to steep for , short time or long time .

The settings between the varios are not really the same but you want finer than pour over , then it will depend on brew time .


----------



## Corvid (Aug 7, 2014)

I haven't used the Vario for a long time so just after a ball park setting to work from with fine tuning the grind and steep. Thanks.


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Have a look at this guide from Barazta

https://www.baratza.com/grinding-tips/


----------

